# Interest in Ontario Fly In Fishing Trip ??



## ESOX

I'd love to, but there is just no way. I used to fly ins at least once a year for 19 years, then I had kids. They will be old enough to tag along soon enough, seems every time I turn around they are a year older.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

What are the dates for this trip, and when and where do we leave from. I'll lobby the wife tonight for a firm answer. I've always wanted to do a fly in trip.

Tim


----------



## FIJI

We fly in to Kaby Lake on 7/1 and fly back out on 7/8/05.

We'd arrive in Hornepayne on 6/30 and stay the night there before catching the floatplane from a nearby lake in the morning. It's not a long flight into Kaby, but one you'll never forget !

Some years we've driven straight through on the way back, other years we stopped at the Soo for a break (depends on what time we get flown out). Depending where everyone lives we'd meet and carpool up in a 2-3 vehicle "fish-catching-convoy" ! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

*Hey...ya successfully lobbied for a boat !!* 

..not exactly, that was her idea. She has also said she wanted me to do the fly in thing too. Hopefully it won't take too much convincing. I also need to check for enough vacation time. Is there a deadline to book this?


----------



## TrailFndr

Fiji, I sent ya a PM...wife says "Go for It" so I am :lol:


----------



## FIJI

I'm calling this weekend (maybe even tonight) to reserve at least  one cabin. 

Looks like we have 6 "confirmed" die hards that want to go already - and I expect more to come. Would hate for ppl to miss out on a great M-S outing cause they procrastinated.

Deposits will be due as soon as I can arrange a M-N-G to go over details and share photos from previous trips. Kinda busy now with all the guys trying to bag a bambi :evil:


----------



## FIJI

Not to scare anyone off or anything. LOL :yikes: 

1) Fiji

2) Dan (my buddy)

3) Kumma

4) TrailFndr

5) Troutime

6) Papa Troutime (?)

7) Steinfishski (?)

8) DrWink (?)

a few more and we qualify for the drawing for one of these guys to get a FREE TRIP


----------



## FIJI

Here is the special Agich's Kaby Kabins is running right now:

"July/August special - children 16 and under and seniors 55 and over *$200.00 off.* Only applicable to 7 day packages.

7 Days Friday-Friday  4 Days Friday-Tuesday  3 Days Tuesday-Friday taxes are extra "


Hey, I LOOK 55.....does that count ? :lol:


----------



## FIJI

Cabin #6 is OURS !

If I get some more interest *SOON* I'll hold the second cabin as well.


(would sure be nice to take advantage of the 10-man party FREE trip offer)


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> Cabin #6 is OURS !


Fiji,
Thats great news :woohoo1: man I cant wait for this!!!!
Hey I feel like I am 55 and act like I am 16 do you think I will qualify for a Double Discount  :lol: :lol:


----------



## FIJI

BTW....we are #1 on the flight schedule too :woohoo1:


----------



## TrailFndr

FIJI said:


> BTW....we are #1 on the flight schedule too :woohoo1:


GREAT...extra time to catch them tastey fishies


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I checked with the boss, family, and work schedule and will not be able to join in the fun this time. I will keep these dates available, and start putting away money for the next 4th weekend though if an outing is planned for 2006. Have a great time, this trip sounds like a blast, sorry I will be missing it.

Tim


----------



## FIJI

bump


----------



## trouttime

Hey Mike,
Is it time to go YET??? :evil:  :lol:


----------



## jimhx720

Are there any possible spots available? I just read this and this sounds like something I would like to try. Always hear of people doing the flyin thing but have never had the chance to give it a try myslef. I am definetley interested. Thanks
Jim


----------



## FIJI

We have 5 confirmed so far for the first cabin. I have paid deposits to hold 8 spots so far.
There is a second cabin still available if we have enough interest. (They are holding the second cabin for us as long as they can) I expect interest in the trip to build as time goes on. I'd like to get a party of 10 so we get into the drawing for a FREE trip for one of the guys. 

Check out their website. We'll have a get together to share photos and "true fisherman stories" after the hunting season winds down and people have more time.

If interested, pm me and I'll give you an address to mail me a deposit to hold YOUR spot !!

You'll love it.

FIJI


----------



## MSUICEMAN

well.... sounds like a great time, i just couldn't do it til maybe next year or the year after, need to build up my sick leave enough to go.... and the first year i don't get vacation.

steve


----------



## FIJI

thought you guys might need a reminder ......talk the trip up in deer camp ! ne_eye:


----------



## MiketheElder

First time I've read this thread is today (Nov 6) so I haven't had time to digest it yet. I may be interested.

I've been to Kaby Lake 4 times but always at Pine Portage Lodge. Just to let you guys know how addicting this lake can be, my uncle just made his 25th trip there this August. There are people that go to this lake three or four times a year. One old-timer, who must have a ton of cash, goes to Pine Portage Lodge for a month!.

We go mostly for pike. I absolutely *LOVE* seeing those suckers come flying after that bait. We use Daredevles 90% of the time. We make a special trip once in a while to the Daredevle factory in Dearborn to buy our lures. Here's a tip especially good for weedy Lake Kabinakagami. Have the factory put "imp" hooks on all your Daredevles. It's a double hook, not a treble. It's a little smaller hook but you don't have to clean weeds as often and you don't snag as often. One year I fished all week and never lost a lure.

We've never fished the South end of the lake so I can't tell you guys anything about that. 

I'll tease you guys every once in a while. "Stories from Kaby Lake" sounds like a book title.

Big Mike


----------



## FIJI

can't do it



those memories are *way* too BRUTAL to bring up again.


(gentleman my a _ _ ....I'm just getting slow in my old age !)


----------



## trouttime

kingfisher 11 said:


> If anyone deserves the two room cabin...... its Mike! Just ask him about his bunking situation in Saskatchewan.
> 
> Some how my buddy and I got the two single rooms and all that was left was a room with two singles in it. Of course Mike the gentlemen he is. Took the room with the older gentlemen.
> 
> After a week of sharing a room with an older gentlemen who snores as loud as he did and sleeps in the raw. Mike needs some relief. There are stories I could tell you but I think its best left to Mike to tell them.


 :lol: :lol: Bob, you really should join us not only will it be a great time, but it sounds like you have some very interesting stories to tell around the evening camp fire!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FIJI

ttt

9,676 M-S Members and that's all the interest ?

HMMM


----------



## TrailFndr

Come on People...there has gotta be a few more guys that wanna go on this Awesome trip..


----------



## FIJI

sure would like to fill the last three spots before the second cabin gets taken at the sports shows coming up in the few weeks.




you guys that pass this up are gonna be KICKin yourselves come July !







I gar - un -tee it


----------



## trouttime

Hey, remember Guys if we fill the last 3 spots someone gets their trip for FREE and that may be YOU!! Just think a FREE fly-in fishing trip to Canada....Now how can you BEAT THAT??? :corkysm55


----------



## catfishhoge

Come on fellas! Post up and lets go fishing in the canadian north! I know several of you are thinking about this trip so might as well give it up and sign on!

Rick


----------



## FIJI

Just got an email today (1/20/05) from the owner.

Reservations are rolling in and they need to know if "we" are going to need the second cabin or not. Otherwise they'll book another party in there asap.

Anyone want to send a deposit and hold a spot for a buddy ? (while you continue to twist his arm !?!)

Let me know ASAP.

tick tick tick tick tick

:tdo12: 
FIJI


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Bumping this up, come on all you people on the fence. It's time to get down on your hands and knees and beg that little misses for her permission. :gaga: 

Mike I'm lookin forward to our bird hunt in Clare this Sat. See ya at 9:30 buddy. :evil:


----------



## FIJI

http://www.kabykabins.com/packages.htm


check around guys.......you won't find a better deal for the $$$

we're on the Housekeeping Plan (and we eat like Kings !)


----------



## Whit1

Mike,
It was great to meet you on Saturday. I'd like to go on a fly-in trip, but this year is a no-go. I have a couple of other irons in the trip fire as I mentioned. Post this again next year and I think I'd like to jump in with you guys.


----------



## kumma

I thought i had a friend lined up to go but he wants to stay around town for a party on the 4th. what a putz!!! oh well consider it a free bump.


----------



## FIJI

I'm out of town until 2/21 but will post a date for a M-N-G for those going to Kaby when I get back. Something along the lines of Snookers or Big Buck Brewery.

I'll bring pics of numerous previous trips, gear packing lists, lake maps, sample menus etc.

If the last couple of spots don't fill by then I'll have the let the second cabin go.  


c'mon guys......................Git 'er DONE !!! :tdo12:


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike, please keep in mind I am coming from Muskegon. Not sure where the places are that you mentioned for the meeting. Also please make it a saturday if possible!

Thanks, Rick


----------



## kbkrause

trouttime said:


> Hey, remember Guys if we fill the last 3 spots someone gets their trip for FREE and that may be YOU!! Just think a FREE fly-in fishing trip to Canada....Now how can you BEAT THAT??? :corkysm55


I wonder who would be lucky enough to win that...


----------



## trouttime

kbkrause said:


> I wonder who would be lucky enough to win that...


Hey KB,
You have heard about lightning striking twice haven't you, I will probably be the only guy skunked for the whole week :yikes:  

Now you on the other hand are a prime candidate, you could have a week of awesome fishing for free and come away top dog on the catch (twist, twist the arm) :evil: . Come on you know you want to go, a real nice valentines gift for the wife and you are in  

Esox has told me about your deep pockets, lets get you signed up, it will be free anyway  :lol: :lol:


----------



## kbkrause

It is a goal of mine to do a fly in trip, butttttttttttt I'll be heading up that way late August for a drive-up trip to stay on the Queen's land near Caramat. I dont think the wife would go for two trips, plus I think almost all my vacation time is already spoken for...  I'm sure you guys will have a great time...


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Hey Mike (FIJI), what about setting something up for the weekend of March 12th or 13th. Bass Pro has their event days on that weekend, so it would give us something to do before or after we ate. What do you guys think?


----------



## catfishhoge

Hopefully it will be a Saturday. The 12th works for me.
Also I am coming from the Muskegon area so directions of some sort will be needed.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## FIJI

..just got home from a few days in the hospital (great way to end a vacation)...and for the record...pneumonia SUCKS !!! :sad: 

Let me get organized,get some sleep and check the calendar. Will update tomorrow when I can actually see the 'puter screen.


----------



## bowhuntingrules

I'm still on. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## FishTales

And now we have 8 that are going, my name has been added to the list.
I am just as anxious as everyone else and can't wait to go. It was nice meeting all the guys that are going, and I'm sure we will be tired from catching fish by the end of the week.
Rich


----------



## trouttime

It was great to meet the rest of the "Gang" today, this trip is going to be Awesome :woohoo1: As this gets closer I am going to have a hard time focusing on Work!! :lol: 

Mike thanks for the guidence on packing down it is going to help a lot  
Boy, did I spend some cash today at Bass Pro.......Esox would have been proud :evil: I hope my wife does not see this :yikes:


----------



## FIJI

...thanks to the "take" at their registers today ! :evil: 


I have an email on the way to the camp owners re; the questions we discussed this morning. I'll let you know what I find out.



Still two spots open people !!...... clock's ticking


----------



## TrailFndr

trouttime said:


> :evil: I hope my wife does not see this :yikes:


Yours and Mine both Brother 

Great day, great people, Man I am looking forward to this trip.


----------



## FishTales

F F O  
Here's a link to the Fishermans Factory Outlet in case someone can't find it.
Check it out, you might find something there that you need.
Rich


----------



## catfishhoge

It was good to meet everyone, hope we can get two more involved so one of us gets a free ride!

Mike, What about life jackets? Do they supply them or are we required to bring our own?

Rick


----------



## FIJI

are provided


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Mike:

Thanks for getting us all together and providing us with a food and gear list. It was great meeting everyone and this trip should be real goodtime.

I'm glad I had my wife with me at Bass Pro. I only ended up a couple hundred $$$$'s poorer. If she wasn't there I could have seen myself in the hole a bunch more.

I am also looking forward to this trip and like the rest can't wait to wet a line.

Anyone else interested should really check it out. 7 days fly - in fishing for the price we are paying is hard to beat.


----------



## FIJI

we have another interested party.......


who wants to be the last lucky fisherman ????


----------



## trouttime

That is great news Mike, I am still looking for interested parties as well


----------



## FIJI

are us "baboons" civil enough for me to include a sweet young gal as #10 ??



 

just checking


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> are us "baboons" civil enough for me to include a sweet young gal as #10 ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just checking


Hey Mike,
You were the one talking about sitting in the boat in your underwear :yikes: Not Us :16suspect :lol: :lol:


----------



## FIJI

Muskiehunter.....I never heard back from you.

Are you in ??? (need to know ASAP)


----------



## Muskiehunter

Yes, I am in for sure, I will call you for your address to send check for deposit.


----------



## FIJI

Glad to have you

:fish2:


----------



## trouttime

Hey Mike,
Are we locked in at 10 now??? That would be great, I wont have to go door to door like the Jehovah's Witnesses this weekend I can go fishing  :lol:


----------



## FIJI

Met with the "sweet young gal" (coworker) at work this morning to give the brochure and show her the pics of previous trips we saw at our M-n-G. 

She's from England and a fly fisherwoman by background.....but wants to learn other fishing methods. 

This would be a great way for her to learn !

I'll let ya know when she decides.

Sean : I wouldn't mind having a back-up or two in case someone has an emergency at the last minute and can't go. 
So......keep Jehovah's Witnesses-ING away for now !! LOL :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike,

I would like to again mention that Uncle Jim and I would take responsibility for the two man cabin if that works for everyone else.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Muskiehunter said:


> Yes, I am in for sure, I will call you for your address to send check for deposit.


Welcome Muskiehunter, you made a wise choice. Lookin forward to meetin ya.


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok fellas,

I would like to throw out a date for our next meeting. May 21st, this is a saturday and it looks like I will be in the "neighborhood" for some family buisness. It would be great if I could add this meeting into the same trip over there. If it doesn't work out I am not sure I have room on the calender for another try. Please try and make this work!

May 21st.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## kumma

how about a meeting on a lake, do some fishing, drink some beers. Im sure we have enough boats between us to make it work?


----------



## TrailFndr

catfishhoge said:


> Ok fellas,
> 
> I would like to throw out a date for our next meeting. May 21st, this is a saturday and it looks like I will be in the "neighborhood" for some family buisness.


That date would work for me, but only if it is in the later afternoon, due to scheduled production at work. I will be working till 3 pm.




> how about a meeting on a lake, do some fishing, drink some beers. Im sure we have enough boats between us to make it work?


Great idea...I'd personally love to see something along these lines happen, I'll have my boat outta the shop in the next couple days, and will be ready to go.


----------



## trouttime

kumma said:


> how about a meeting on a lake, do some fishing, drink some beers. Im sure we have enough boats between us to make it work?


Hey Graig,
That is a fantastic idea, My boat will be ready then as well, I get it this weekend and then get to start rigging her :woohoo1: As far as the date May 21st works for me, how about everyone else. Bring on the fish!!


----------



## bowhuntingrules

The 21st works great for me also. I don't have a boat, but I'd love to do some fishin with you guys. I'll bring the beverages if that's alright with everyone.

Still need #10. So close, but yet so far.


----------



## catfishhoge

Not sure I can afford the time to fish, I will get back to ya!

Rick


----------



## kumma

catfishhoge said:


> Not sure I can afford the time to fish, I will get back to ya!
> 
> Rick


Now thats just plain crazy talk there. Time to put the bottle down and step away from the bar. :evil:


----------



## FIJI

...to make the 21st work for me, should know soon.

My boat has room for 3 (plus plenty of room for bowhuntingrules' "beverages" !!) LOL :lol:


----------



## FishTales

I just need to know what time and where at ? I will be there with or without the boat. The walleye should be around Metro Beach to the 400 Club about that time.  
Rich


----------



## Muskiehunter

I would not miss it, but the wife will not let me come back from Hawaii for one day to join you guys. Selfish I know....


----------



## FIJI

anyone doing any "reconnaissance" ?? before hand to find fish ?


----------



## FIJI

Welcome aboard lb71 fish !! 

Here's the motley crew as it stands now:

Cabin #1
1) Fiji
2) Kumma
3) TrailFndr
4) Troutime
5) Bowhuntingrules
6) FishTles
7) MuskieHunter
8) lb71fish

Cabin #2
9) Catfishoge
10) Bluegill Jim

and one of the above is GOING FOR *FREE !!!*


----------



## TrailFndr

FIJI said:


> Welcome aboard lb71 fish !!
> 
> Here's the motley crew as it stands now:
> 
> Cabin #1
> 1) Fiji
> 2) Kumma
> 3) TrailFndr
> 4) Troutime
> 5) Bowhuntingrules
> 6) FishTles
> 7) MuskieHunter
> 8) lb71fish
> 
> Cabin #2
> 9) Catfishoge
> 10) Bluegill Jim
> 
> and one of the above is GOING FOR *FREE !!!*


Someone needs to remove Troutime's name from the pile prior to the drawing, He has won to much lately lol :lol: 

Welcome aboard lb71fish.


----------



## lb71fish

Hi everyone,
This trip sounds like just the ticket to relax and enjoy and meet new friends.
Larry


----------



## catfishhoge

Good to have you aboard Larry!

Rick


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Alright, Larry makes #10 welcome to the group. What's going on with Saturday, Are we still fishing? We need one of you with a boat to the rest of us where and when.


----------



## FIJI

sounds like SteinFishski has the lead on all the fish...but on the wrong side of the state. :sad:


----------



## kumma

saturday still looks fine to me, since ill be boatless ill leave the fishing spot to you guys. just name the spot and ill be there. Allready have 1 walleye in the well so im honing my skills and getting ready to go.


----------



## TrailFndr

Hope you all get together Saturday, and keep info for the rest of us that can not. I can't get out till sometime after 3 pm, due to work, and Its a long way from Flat Rock to anywhere that you would be lol..Let me know what the plan is.


----------



## FIJI

...but I'm not seeing many reports of action on this side of the state.

Anyone have a suggestion ? (besides heading west that is)


----------



## kingfisher 11

Just wondering....is there still a ban on bringing red meat into Canada? This year they did not ask me but last year I was told I could not bring any in due to the CWD. Maybe there won't be any problems if it is all boned?
I left my steaks at home this spring because I was not sure about it. You may want to check into that just to be safe.

When entering the USA from CD we are required to have paperwork for cervid and Bovine meatwith no bones. Mike can check into it since he got us the paperwork from the USDA last year.

Bob


----------



## trouttime

Hey Bob,
Thanks for the heads up! Wish you were comming with us!! Just about have the new boat rigged for some "big water", I am going to give it a try after we get back. It is not quite as nice as yours but you want to come along....should be good for a few laughs if nothing else :lol: 

Hey Craig,
I am going to hook up with Mike Tuesday evening I think. We should probably give it a trial run with empty coolers and our gear to see if we are over loaded. What do you think? I hate to find out Thursday am we have too much, let me know.


----------



## bowhuntingrules

I think we may need bigger boats after consuming all that stuff. :lol:

Sean & Rick thanks for doing the shopping, I think you got us covered for the week. 

Mike, I'm going to hook-up with Craig (Kumma) in Brighton and carpool up with him since he's only 20 min. from my house. We still need to pick a time in the am for departure. 

Craig, please pm me or call when you have a leaving time set.

Man this trip is all I've been thinking about for weeks. A week on the water is just what the doctor ordered. See ya all soon.  

John.


----------



## FIJI

Lets plan to *leave* my house by 6:00 am Thursday. We can stop at the Cracker Barrel at Birch Run for breakfast (since were gonna "starve" all week !! :evil: ) and that'll put us in the Soo around 12:00 - 12:30 to meet the other guys.

Reminder: Don't forget your passports / birth certif for the border. !!!! :tdo12: 

See y'all at my place at 5:30 am


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Have a great time guys and take lots of pix.


----------



## FIJI

will do !!


and...theres a spot reserved for you for next year so you can show us how to catch "Canadian Tuna" eh ? :evil:


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> will do !!
> 
> 
> and...theres a spot reserved for you for next year so you can show us how to catch "Canadian Tuna" eh ? :evil:


  
Heh Heh Heh, I feel like a little kid on Christmas Day, man am I excited!!!
Going to have a hard time sleeping the next two nights :evil:


----------



## Ranger Ray

This thread has been one of the best threads going, a bunch of guys in anticipation of the upcoming adventure, beats the hell out of all BS in the other threads. Hell I can feel the anticipation myself. Have fun be safe and take lots of pictures.


----------



## FIJI

THATS what this site is all about !!


----------



## kumma

FIJI said:


> Lets plan to *leave* my house by 6:00 am Thursday. We can stop at the Cracker Barrel at Birch Run for breakfast (since were gonna "starve" all week !! :evil: ) and that'll put us in the Soo around 12:00 - 12:30 to meet the other guys.
> 
> Reminder: Don't forget your passports / birth certif for the border. !!!! :tdo12:
> 
> See y'all at my place at 5:30 am


West side guys do want to meet them in birch run for breakfast around 7am or just drive straight up? Either way 6 am sounds like a decent time to leave. Any other thoughts just call or email me. 

It's 310 miles to the Soo, we've got a full tank of gas, half a box of fishing tackle, it's dark and we're wearing polarized sunglasses. Time to fish. :evil:


----------



## FishTales

Mike,
Are we all set with the estimate on the weight of the food & crawlers, I know Sean said about 400 lbs.
I have just about everything packed that I will need, just want to keep within the weight limits.
Rich


----------



## FIJI

everything will be weighed again before its loaded onto the plane. They take the 100# limit seriously.

if necessary ....we'll draw straws to see who gets left behind !! LOL :yikes: 



Like I said......."pack light guys". You wont need HALF the stuff you're thinking of taking.




Kaby or BUST ! (actually........ :evilsmile )


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Craig:

I'm in for meeting the rest of our group in the a.m. for breakfast, but I'll let you make the call. 

I'm bringing my bazooka rod tube so we can combine most of our rods in it. I am also taking my youngest sons portable dvd player for the ride, so bring your favorite huntin, fishin or dvd movies.

1 MORE DAY OF WORKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## FIJI

think its time you modified the text on your avatar ???? :lol:


----------



## kingfisher 11

No Cracker Barrel in Birch Run....We have Tony's. if you ate breakfast there you could leave another 10# of food person at home.

Of course there ar lots of other restuarants there. The Exit rest. is good for large groups, good food too.


Mike if you do decide to meet in BR ,I would like to come up and eat with you.

The Cracker Barrel is in Bridgeport and there is one on Pierson Road, north of Flint. Mike, that is the one I met you at before.


----------



## TrailFndr

Man...I am as Geeked as Sean is..Packed all my fishing gear, weighed it at about 28 lbs. Clothing should be under 15, so I should be ok...I will double check those weights tonight after I pack it all...


Sean, What time are you picking me up Thursday Morn?? I'll E-mail you my Phone in case ya need it...


----------



## trouttime

TrailFndr said:


> Man...I am as Geeked as Sean is..


 :lol: ONLY 34 hours 19 minutes and 46 seconds till we go!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kevin

Just want to wish all you folks a great time!

Hopefully this will not turn out to be a one-year thing.

Looking forward to the pics and tales. Good Luck!


----------



## FIJI

...my mistake.

Should have known that when I typed it since I was just there this past Sat am and had breakfast with Gallagher (yes......"the" vegg-o-matic Gallagher !)  

The Flint one leaves a LOT to be desired (IMO) and Tony's is just too nauseating !! LOL

Finally got the reels reloaded ....now just gotta pack. :bouncy:


----------



## catfishhoge

Uncle Jim and I will skip breakfast with you fellas and hook up with you at the Soo. It is just a little out of our way to meet up over there!

Rick


----------

